# Augusto Reyes Nativo Belicoso Cigar Review - Surprise!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got a 5-pack of these which made me a fan of this line of cigars. This cigar has a very nutty, leathery, and buttery base. With light notes of ****...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Nativo Belicoso Cigar Review - Surprise!


----------

